
Show HN: Nebula Bliss – Stunning Interactive Nebulae in 3D/VR, 6Months to Create - fidgety
http://www.nebulabliss.com/explore3D.html
======
fidgety
It's taken us 6 Months to create this website. Nebula Bliss was create to see
the beauty of the most well-known Nebula up close and in 3D. Each nebula is a
procedural generated using complex 3D math, which means the models are
generated in your device. They have been painstakingly retouched with color
and mathematical anomalies. The models try to be as accurate to NASA/Hubble
images where possible but some nebulae have more complex inner structures that
are not well understood.

